# Balqon Electric Drayage Truck Now Lithium Powered



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

....EV world can't load the full article

Sounds very promising other than the cost.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Don't think it would make a great daily driver though...


----------

